
Wabi-Sabi - tomaskazemekas
http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?WabiSabi
======
brudgers
Related: [http://www.utne.com/mind-and-body/wabi-
sabi.aspx](http://www.utne.com/mind-and-body/wabi-sabi.aspx)

